# Princeton, WV - Jackie #1946 Y Sable



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14549891

shelter#1946 intake date: 8/17/09 shelter: 304-425-2838 rescue inquiries: 304-887-0613


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

what a pretty girl!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! She's beautiful! Look at that face!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Very thin


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## raraujo (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been in contact with this shelter - and have initiated adoption proceedings. She's due to be spayed on Friday and released Friday or Saturday. Truth is, I'm not really needing another dog, but she looked too sweet and too much like my boy Hugo to let her languish there. So - if anyone is keen on her, let me know.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for saving this sweet girl! We'd love to see pictures when she's home with you.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: HugonautI have been in contact with this shelter - and have initiated adoption proceedings. She's due to be spayed on Friday and released Friday or Saturday. Truth is, I'm not really needing another dog, but she looked too sweet and too much like my boy Hugo to let her languish there. So - if anyone is keen on her, let me know.


Thank you for helping her!! That is wonderful!!!


----------



## raraujo (Jul 28, 2008)

Just to report that Jackie is here. She's smart and beautiful - a very self-possessed gal. As for the petfinder/shelter description of medium size, estimated 50 lbs - well, she's nearly 29" tall and 80 lbs. She's not thin - she's part greyhound! So - she's not urgent anymore - but she definitely needs to belong to a serious runner.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ADOPTED


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

adopted or in foster?

Hugonaut - what was your intention with this girl? Did you adopt her or pull her to save her?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HugonautJust to report that Jackie is here. She's smart and beautiful - a very self-possessed gal. As for the petfinder/shelter description of medium size, estimated 50 lbs - well, she's nearly 29" tall and 80 lbs. She's not thin - she's part greyhound! So - she's not urgent anymore - but she definitely needs to belong to a serious runner.


Are you serious about the part greyhound or just joking? She looks pb GSD to me


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Joking...I'm sure it was a joke.


----------



## raraujo (Jul 28, 2008)

I pulled her to save her - she'd been there for a month! I was rather amused to find that this dog listed as medium - and described to me as being "about" 50 lbs was in fact 29" tall and 80 lbs. Good thing I like big dogs. But - I seriously think the shelter was trying to keep her on the adoptable list as long as possible. 

And - no - I'm not joking about the greyhound part - though I may be mistaken. She is narrow and tall - classic needlenose, no stop, eyes set high - deep narrow chest, prominent hipbones, lo-o-o-ng thighs. She almost can't walk slowly - the legs are awkward, but she can fly when she runs. Anyway - I've spent time around Borzois, greyhounds, deerhounds - and she sure registers as sighthound. So- maybe there's someone out there breeding GSDs that look like this - but if they do, they should stop.

That said, she is a superb dog. Smart, well-behaved, looking to be devoted to someone. I'd keep her in a flash if my poor boy Hugo hadn't spent hist first six years moderately oppressed by my alpha girl - who died a month ago. He's started to blossom as a solo - and he deserves to be the primary object of my affections for a while.

I got Hugo from the NC GSD Rescue - and they're a great group. I'm applying to be a legit member/foster home. I know I did this one a bit backwards, but grief - and a pretty, sable face - will make us do foolish things from time to time. (Note to self - stay out of urgent forum!)

So- she is available. She has been spayed, all shots, heart-worm checked, and started on obedience (learns in a flash). Wormed for hookworms and putting on a little weight. She was pretty excited about cats to start with, but can now be in a room with cats and relax (more or less). Plays ball! She really wants attention, and tries to get between me and Hugo, so I think she'd prefer to be someone's one and only. Not a shrinking violet, by any means, needs an active person who has experience with (and appreciation of) big personalities.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote: I got Hugo from the NC GSD Rescue - and they're a great group.


I'll second that - and I'm sure they'll be thrilled to have another foster!

When you get a chance, could you post pics of her? She looks so much like a GSD in that picture - shows how deceiving pics can be! She's a beauty though and sounds like a wonderful girl.


----------

